# EXP pro Quest wird drastisch angehoben



## Duath (7. Oktober 2009)

Gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen:
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk315/DCynic/lulz.jpg

Weiß jemand, für welchen Patch das geplant ist?


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

Möchte nicht draufklicken, tut das bitte ein anderer?


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen:
> http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk315/DCynic/lulz.jpg
> 
> Weiß jemand, für welchen Patch das geplant ist?



also ich kann da nischt lesen oO


----------



## milanese (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätz mal, da es auf Koreanisch geschrieben ist, dauert es bei uns noch n gutes Weilchen^^


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Möchte nicht draufklicken, tut das bitte ein anderer?



die dateiendung sagt, dass des nen bild ist. was soll daran gefährlich sein?


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

@Rem man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein.


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Rem man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein.



oder auch einfach nur etwas paranoid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja typisch Lichtenberger, die haben alle Para ;-)


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Naja typisch Lichtenberger, die haben alle Para ;-)



Nu is aber jut, ständig wird man hier im Forum aufgrund seines Wohnsitzes angepöbelt. Eine Dreistigkeit sondergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (7. Oktober 2009)

Rem schrieb:


> die dateiendung sagt, dass des nen bild ist. was soll daran gefährlich sein?



Lächerliches Argument... auch Links mit .jpg Änderungen und ähnlichem können Viren enthalten...


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

Wohne doch fast in der Nähe ;-)


----------



## Shadow80 (7. Oktober 2009)

omg... paranoia trifft unwissen -.-

1. Ja die XP pro Quest wird für die westliche region drastisch erhöht.
2. Auf dem Bild sieht man der Reihe nach in den Spalten folgende Info als Beispiele wieviel das ausmachen wird.
Questlevel, Questname, AlteXP, NeueXP und als letztes die Differenz.
3. Das soll mit Patch 1.6 (Patch 1.5.1) kommen, denke das dauert wohl noch 4-6 Wochen

So fertig... und by the way das Photo is clean, kein Virus oder was auch immern. Das is ne Link zu Photobucket, da kann man keine Viren uppen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat lieber .......


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

ist koreanisch, ja. aber anhand der zahlen kann man erkennen was gemeint ist. in den leveln zwischen 38 und 46 wird scheinbar die Q-XP hochgedreht. die werte kann man der tabelle entnehmen. da hier ein paar lvl doppelt auftauchen vermute ich dass das nur für insgesamt 20 Qs gilt, oder?


----------



## tamirok (7. Oktober 2009)

hoff ich nit ^^ 3mio udn von ner quest 80k hm.... das doppelte bzw 3fache wäre mir lieber Oo


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Oktober 2009)

ohh leck..die exp für die wessis wird erhöht..da halt ich ja mal gaarnix von..klasse..die WoW noobs ham mal wieder zuviel rumgeheult und verwandeln auch AION wohl langsam in ein kacknappel game²...gz -.-


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ohh leck..die exp für die wessis wird erhöht..da halt ich ja mal gaarnix von..klasse..die WoW noobs ham mal wieder zuviel rumgeheult und verwandeln auch AION wohl langsam in ein kacknappel game²...gz -.-



joa
fehlt nur noch der /level50 befehl und alle sind zufrieden <.<

*an die gute alte daoc zeit erinner wo man für quests noch aufmerksam die jeweilige beschreibung lesen musste*


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Oktober 2009)

Also scheinbar scheints da wirklich Veränderungen zu geben - auf dem Bild sind ein paar Beispiele... z.B. ein Quest auf Level 39, der  vorher knapp 125.000 EP gibt und nachher 700.000 - sehr schön, noch schneller leveln :>


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ohh leck..die exp für die wessis wird erhöht..da halt ich ja mal gaarnix von..klasse..die WoW noobs ham mal wieder zuviel rumgeheult und verwandeln auch AION wohl langsam in ein kacknappel game²...gz -.-



du musst mal raffen das die leute mit dem geld der kunden/spieler geld verdienen wollen und sich deshalb nach deren wünschen richten werden! das du kein geiler typ bist weil du grinden kannst wie n großer oder abyss-rüstung "epic 12" trägst werden dir die freundlichen damen und herren vom jobcenter sicher gern erklären.

_"aber sir, ich bin kein kacknappel - ich will epischer feuerwehrmann werden."_


----------



## DiDibew (7. Oktober 2009)

Wo steht eigentlich auf dem Diagramm, dass es sich um Aion handelt? Und wieso sollte das nur für den Westen geändert werden? Ist doch auch auf koreanisch verfasst. 

Ich finde überhaupt nicht, dass das jetzt alles viel zu einfach etc. ist. Wenn ein 24/7 Pro gerade mal bei 20 h spielen am Tag Level 49-50, ist das meiner Meinung zu viel!


----------



## Kahadan (7. Oktober 2009)

Im Vorraus: Ich bin *noch kein(!!)* Aionspieler - möchte es aber werden. 

Ich finde diese Änderung sehr schade und hoffe, dass es sich wirklich nur um ein paar wenige Quests handelt.
Ein Grund für mich Aion anzufangen war nämlich, dass das Leveln wohl recht lange dauern soll. Ich spiele gern unter der Maximalstufe ;-)

Aber vielleicht können die, die in dem entsprechenden Levelbereich ja mal sagen, wie das Leveln mit "normaler" Exp - Rate vorrangeht. (Evtl. "Quest-Löcher" etc.)


----------



## Klaus76 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ohh leck..die exp für die wessis wird erhöht..da halt ich ja mal gaarnix von..klasse..die WoW noobs ham mal wieder zuviel rumgeheult und verwandeln auch AION wohl langsam in ein kacknappel game²...gz -.-



genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die News gelesen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Ein Grund für mich Aion anzufangen war nämlich, dass das Leveln wohl recht lange dauern soll. Ich spiele gern unter der Maximalstufe ;-)
> 
> Aber vielleicht können die, die in dem entsprechenden Levelbereich ja mal sagen, wie das Leveln mit "normaler" Exp - Rate vorrangeht. (Evtl. "Quest-Löcher" etc.)



man darf da lang nicht mit langatmig verwechseln. die XP-balken füllt sich halt seeehr langsam. so hat man das gefühl irgendwie nicht recht voran zu kommen. in 3 wochen 50 zu werden ist sicher nicht der plan (meiner auch nicht) aber ab und an fehlt die motivation in form von lvl-up. man möchte gern noch 27 werden, schaut ins q-log und sieht: alles rot. was also tun?


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Oktober 2009)

Griiiiiiinden  ;D

nein im ernst... wenn man Grind/Quests vergleicht, is man derzeit einfach mit Grinden besser bedient.
Das sich das ändert, begrüße ich, obwohl ich auch keine probleme mit grinden hab


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> du musst mal raffen das die leute mit dem geld der kunden/spieler geld verdienen wollen und sich deshalb nach deren wünschen richten werden! das du kein geiler typ bist weil du grinden kannst wie n großer oder abyss-rüstung "epic 12" trägst werden dir die freundlichen damen und herren vom jobcenter sicher gern erklären.
> 
> _"aber sir, ich bin kein kacknappel - ich will epischer feuerwehrmann werden."_



du solltst mal raffen, dass nicht alle spieler gern casual games zocken wollen..klar..die low noobs sind leider in der überzahl und das ist halt ein gewaltiges problem..da kann man wohl nix machen ...ich zocke ein mmo nicht um in 2 wochen max level zu werden dann noch nen monat im endgame gammeln und das spiel wieder wegschmeißen weil ich zu schnell alles bekommen habe und mir nu langweilig ist...ich möchte nicht alles in den arsch geschoben bekommen von nem spiel..im gegenteil..um so schwieriger..umso besser


----------



## Abianis (7. Oktober 2009)

> ..im gegenteil..um so schwieriger..umso besser



Grinden ist wohl kaum schwieriger, sondern nur langwieriger. Man könnte auch langweiliger sagen, mach ich aber garnicht!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Oktober 2009)

Abianis schrieb:


> Grinden ist wohl kaum schwieriger, sondern nur langwieriger. Man könnte auch langweiliger sagen, mach ich aber garnicht!



jo wenn du das sagst dann spiel halt WoW.....also  mir wurde bis jetzt nich mal so ein bischen langweilg...vllt liegts aber auch daran, dass ich in nem MMO nicht solo durch die gegend renne und wenn dann nur für solo quests..von denen sind mir bisher keine einfach so ausgegangen.. .man darf nur nicht WoW geschädigt sein und muss halt wissen wie man ein mmo spielt oO


----------



## Nuffing (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr meint das doch jetzt nicht ernst...ihr denkt wirklich das sie besonders in der Korea version damit anfangen auf die Wünsche der Westlichen spieler einzugehen und das etwa 1ne woche nach releas?... Also irgendwo ist es auch gut mit dem geheule über wow spieler die rum heulen...ist ja genau so schlimm


----------



## StefMOD (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin mit der Level-Geschwindigkeit bei Aion vollkommen zufrieden. Wer nicht grinden will muss das auch nicht. Ich habs zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt, dass ich grinden "musste".

Wer natürlich dachte er könnte wie bei WoW in drei Std zwei level vollmachen, der wird hier böse überrascht sein.

Ich finds gut so wie´s ist. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock nach drei bis vier Wochen nur noch rumzuhängen oder zu farmen, weil ich nicht mehr weiß was ich noch tun soll.

Gruß


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (7. Oktober 2009)

wen ich bei ner quest für lv 30 im schnitt 75k ep bekommen,habe ich schneller wo 10-12 mobs gegrindet wie das ich die mobs suche die ich brauche,daher lohnt es sich atm nur wenig zu questen und durch die 10-20 quests die es maximal gibt bekommste grad mal 40-60% des lv inkl.mobs,wen man dan anfängt die lv 31 u. 32 quest mit 30 erledigt hat man irgentwan keine quetss mehr dan heist es grinden-ini-grinden-ini,das macht nach 4-5 lv keinen spass mehr,daher solten sie die ep der quests erhöhen(nicht zuviel)und keine große spanne haben wie z.b. quest 1 bringt auf 30 40k ep und quest 2 150k ep.ich hoffe,das sich in der sitoation noch einiges ändert!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Oktober 2009)

also das ist einfach nur kaka gelabert wenn du meinst man würde im schnitt 75k ep pro quest im 30er bereich bekmmen oO....ich hab noch einige 27-34er quests offen und da bekommt man im schnitt ehr 200k..in meinem levelberiech fallen die ep der quests auf nicht unter 500k..und das ist auch völlig in ordnung so..sonst wäre ich jetzt schon locker level45 wenn die alles zu drastisch anheben würden -.-


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> omg... paranoia trifft unwissen -.-
> 
> 1. Ja die XP pro Quest wird für die westliche region drastisch erhöht.



So ein Bullshit, wir bekommen eine Übersetze Version, der Rest des Spiels ist haargenau gleich, jedes noch so kleine Fitzelchen an EP, Skills, Kinahverbrauch, Berufe, alles genau gleich, das gesamte Gameplay bei uns ist zu 100% identisch mit der asiatischen Version.

Hauptsache mal keine Ahnung, und sie als Fakten hinschreiben, NC Soft hat mehrfach gesagt, das sie lediglich Qeusttexte anpassen und ändern, EP und Anzahl bleibt genau gleich.


----------



## Ciry (7. Oktober 2009)

schade ... dabei macht das leveln ( vorallem in einer festen gruppe ) doch am meisten spaß ...



vote 4 mehr group quest die dann auch gern etwas merh xp geben ... aber solo quest xp erhöhrung bitte nicht!


----------



## Duath (7. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also das ist einfach nur kaka gelabert wenn du meinst man würde im schnitt 75k ep pro quest im 30er bereich bekmmen oO....ich hab noch einige 27-34er quests offen und da bekommt man im schnitt ehr 200k..in meinem levelberiech fallen die ep der quests auf nicht unter 500k..und das ist auch völlig in ordnung so..sonst wäre ich jetzt schon locker level45 wenn die alles zu drastisch anheben würden -.-



Die normalen Quests geben auf level 31 ca. 200.000 bis 300.000 EP. Die wiederholbaren 40.000. Das Problem ist: Es gibt nicht normale Quests um durchgehend zu questen. Man *muss* auf grinden zurückgreifen. Und lieber questen als grinden zu wollen hat nichts mit "casual" zu tun, im Gegenteil. Grinden ist als Gelegenheitsspieler sogar noch besser als questen, weil man für Quest bestimmte Gegner an bestimmten Orten töten muss, teilweise auch mit einer Gruppe. Beim Grinden geht man an irgendeinen Spot und fängt einfach an, Gegner zu töten. Man hat keine Vorgaben, man tötet einfach. Ob man nur 30 Minuten oder 5 Stunden spielt ist dabei völlig egal. Gelegenheitsspieler haben es hier sogar noch besser, weil sie zwischendurch viel Abwechslung bekommen. Vielspielern kann das Grinden viel schneller langweilig werden, weil man es viele Stunden am Stück macht. Soviel zu "du solltst mal raffen, dass nicht alle spieler gern casual games zocken wollen".
Bei der Menge an Quests, die es gibt, wird das leveln auch trotz der Änderung noch sehr lange dauern, nur das Verhältnis zwischen Quest-EP und Grind-EP wird verbessert.



Nuffing schrieb:


> ihr denkt wirklich das sie besonders in der Korea version damit anfangen auf die Wünsche der Westlichen spieler einzugehen und das etwa 1ne woche nach releas?... Also irgendwo ist es auch gut mit dem geheule über wow spieler die rum heulen...ist ja genau so schlimm


Ich versteh den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht, aber ja, sie gehen darauf ein. Ist schon oft genug passiert, und das fing schon in der Beta an. Das ist auch alles andere als schlecht.


----------



## DiDibew (7. Oktober 2009)

Ciry schrieb:


> schade ... dabei macht das leveln ( vorallem in einer festen gruppe ) doch am meisten spaß ...
> 
> 
> 
> vote 4 mehr group quest die dann auch gern etwas merh xp geben ... aber solo quest xp erhöhrung bitte nicht!



Klar macht das Spaß. Vorallem wenn man seine tägliche Stammgruppe hab. Aber ich bin doch nicht hier der Depp vom Dienst und such jede Stunde ne neue "Random" Gruppe nur, weil meine Stamm gruppe mal offline ist.
Solo Quests sollten viel mehr XP geben, als das momentan der Fall ist. z.B. hab ich mit Lvl 20 solo quests die im Durchschnitt 30k ep bringen. Das ist 1/30. des Levels. Da grind man doch lieber 5 Mobs und hat genauso viel Ep. Geht viel viel schneller. 

Nur das wird einfach LANGWEILIG nach einer Zeit.... Also macht man Quests interessanter.


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds im Prinzip gut mit der EP, das lvln dauert immernoch lang, aber nicht mehr soo lange, klar ist lvln ein wichtiger Bestandteil, aber ich habe nun, da ich wieder richtig arbeite wenig Zeit, wenn ich in einem halben Jahr 50 werde, sind viele schon Monate 50, und nun sag mir wie hoch die Chancen stehen das ich noch irgendwo in einer guten Gilde Anschluss finde?

Aber auch so, ich grinde durchaus mal gerne, am WE wenn ich Zeit habe können es gut ein paar Stunden am Stück sein, in denen ich nur grinde, aber ich qeuste auch. Und ganz ehrlich, das lvln ist nicht schwer, mit "Hardcoregame" etc, hat es nichts zu tun, mit 50, da wird das so hoch gelobte können wichtig, und das sollte der entscheidende Faktor sein, nicht einfach nur die Zeit beim lvln. (ja ich weiß das auch Leute mit mehr Zeit dann schneller lvln)


----------



## Oceanus (7. Oktober 2009)

> Ich finds gut so wie´s ist. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock nach drei bis vier Wochen nur noch rumzuhängen oder zu farmen, weil ich nicht mehr weiß was ich noch tun soll.



Voll lächerlich, ein MMO fängt erst richtig im Endcontent an, leveln spielt da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## DiDibew (7. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finds im Prinzip gut mit der EP, das lvln dauert immernoch lang, aber nicht mehr soo lange, klar ist lvln ein wichtiger Bestandteil, aber ich habe nun, da ich wieder richtig arbeite wenig Zeit, wenn ich in einem halben Jahr 50 werde, sind viele schon Monate 50, und nun sag mir wie hoch die Chancen stehen das ich noch irgendwo in einer guten Gilde Anschluss finde?
> 
> Aber auch so, ich grinde durchaus mal gerne, am WE wenn ich Zeit habe können es gut ein paar Stunden am Stück sein, in denen ich nur grinde, aber ich qeuste auch. Und ganz ehrlich, das lvln ist nicht schwer, mit "Hardcoregame" etc, hat es nichts zu tun, mit 50, da wird das so hoch gelobte können wichtig, und das sollte der entscheidende Faktor sein, nicht einfach nur die Zeit beim lvln. (ja ich weiß das auch Leute mit mehr Zeit dann schneller lvln)




Erstmal ist die Frage ja mal überhaupt wie lang es denn jetzt tatsächlich bis Lvl 50 dauert, da momentan nur die Hardcorespieler in dem Bereich sind.

Aber mal ehrlich man kann doch nicht von Leuten erwarten, die einen schönen Spielverlauf haben wollen, dass man nur grindet. Das ist dann defenetiv das falsche Spiel


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich man kann doch nicht von Leuten erwarten, die einen schönen Spielverlauf haben wollen, dass man nur grindet. Das ist dann defenetiv das falsche Spiel



Und was genau, hat dieser Satz mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? Ich erwarte von niemandem etwas....


----------



## DiDibew (7. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und was genau, hat dieser Satz mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? Ich erwarte von niemandem etwas....




Gar nichts. Das war eine allgemeine Aussage zum Thema. Deswegen hab ich auch ein Absatz gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (7. Oktober 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Im Vorraus: Ich bin *noch kein(!!)* Aionspieler - möchte es aber werden.
> 
> Ich finde diese Änderung sehr schade und hoffe, dass es sich wirklich nur um ein paar wenige Quests handelt.
> Ein Grund für mich Aion anzufangen war nämlich, dass das Leveln wohl recht lange dauern soll. Ich spiele gern unter der Maximalstufe ;-)
> ...


Es geht - zumindest als Heiler - furchtbar schleppend voran. Mein Geheimrezept dagegen ist: Ich spiele einfach nur. Ich level erst gar nicht vorsetzlich. Auf level 30 brauche ich 5,8 mio EP für das nächste Level. Also müsste ich entweder 450 Gegner töten, was quasi 4 Stunden non-stop-grinding wäre (ohne Wege mit einberechnet zu haben o.ä.) oder das erledigen von ca. 30 Quests - dumm nur, dass es nicht mal 15 Quests für das level gibt, zumindest habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden. Und das ist nur level 30, ab 40 soll die Exp-Kurve nochmal um ein gutes Stück ansteigen.
Trotz der Änderung wird das Leveln noch recht lange dauern, denn um das leveln wirklich stark durch die Änderung zu beschleunigen, gibt es noch nicht mal genug Quests.



Ciry schrieb:


> vote 4 mehr group quest die dann auch gern etwas merh xp geben ... aber solo quest xp erhöhrung bitte nicht!


Diese Änderung wir gerade dem Gruppenspiel zugute kommen. Je mehr EP Mobs im Gegensatz zu Quests geben, desto stärker werden Gruppenspieler benachteiligt, denn die EP durch Mobs wird durch die Anzahl der Spieler geteilt, die EP durch Quests nicht.


----------



## Xiut (7. Oktober 2009)

Jaja nur weil das Spiel auch bald tot gepatcht wird wird es wieder auf die WoW Spieler geschoben ^^.

Seht es ein, die Mehrheit möchte schnell auf 50 Leveln und das hat nichts mit WoW zutuhn. Auch da wollten viele schneller leveln aber das heißt nicht das sie von WoW verwöhnt sind sondern das sie (die Mehrheit) gerne schnell auf der Höchstufe sein wollen. Natürlich wird dann ein Spielehersteller auf die Mehrheit hören. Nennt mir einen Grund wieso nicht. Es geht immer nur um den Umsatz und nicht darum anderen ein schönes Spiel zu basteln.


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Jaja nur weil das Spiel auch bald tot gepatcht wird wird es wieder auf die WoW Spieler geschoben ^^.
> 
> Seht es ein, die Mehrheit möchte schnell auf 50 Leveln und das hat nichts mit WoW zutuhn. Auch da wollten viele schneller leveln aber das heißt nicht das sie von WoW verwöhnt sind sondern das sie (die Mehrheit) gerne schnell auf der Höchstufe sein wollen. Natürlich wird dann ein Spielehersteller auf die Mehrheit hören. Nennt mir einen Grund wieso nicht. Es geht immer nur um den Umsatz und nicht darum anderen ein schönes Spiel zu basteln.



Keine Ahnung wie? 

Es soll lediglich darum gehen, das man um schnell zu lvln nicht grinden muss, denn Qeusts geben im Vergleich zum grinden relativ wenig EP, Hauptqeusts mal außenvor. Zudem wird das lvln noch lange genug dauern.


----------



## Xiut (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja so viel wie ich gehört habe werden die Quest EXP nicht durch die Gruppenmitglieder geteilt und so kann man also schneller leveln.
Einfach zu 5 ein Gruppe auf machen, die Quest viel schneller fertig machen udn dafür mehr EXP wie jetzt bekommen.
Also kann man natürlich VIEL schneller leveln.

Oder ist das so falsch?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Oktober 2009)

Damit wird man nicht viel schneller leveln, es lohnt sich nur wieder alle quests zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem gilt das ja als erstes für korea also wirds was mit deren com zutun haben.


----------



## Salute (7. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es soll lediglich darum gehen, das man um schnell zu lvln nicht grinden muss, denn Qeusts geben im Vergleich zum grinden relativ wenig EP, ...




So siehts aus. Dann wären die Sprüche "Das ist doch eh ein Asiagrinder" erstmal vom Tisch.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

hier mal die richtigen news:
http://www.aion-germany.de/news/394-neuest...-aus-korea.html

es gibt wohl mehr xp für die quests....
und ich hoffe, daß ist das letzte zugeständnis an die wow-causal "ich mag es schnell" typen.

btw. die pets der spiritmaster können bald "mitfliegen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (7. Oktober 2009)

> One thing a lot of people seem to be struggling to come to terms with is Quests, it seems our Korean friends were thinking along the same lines with substantial increases to XP rewards in 1.5. However they're not quite done with yet another increase going live on the test realms just recently.



heißt auf gut deutsch das das bereits auf den testservern ist und nun getestet wird wieviel die erhöhten xp ausmachen.wenn es sich bewehrt wird es wohl auch in europa live kommen.


----------



## Duath (7. Oktober 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> heißt auf gut deutsch das das bereits auf den testservern ist und nun getestet wird wieviel die erhöhten xp ausmachen.wenn es sich bewehrt wird es wohl auch in europa live kommen.


Es geht erst in Europa live wenn's auch in Korea live ist. Warum trennen so viele immer den europäischen/amerikanischen Client vom koreanischen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (7. Oktober 2009)

es ist geschehen die kiddy fraktion hat die aion entwickler erreicht schade ich dachte es würde länger dauern. wenn ihr sammeln würdet und eure berufe hochskillen würdet dann hättet ihr immer gut ep und müsstet nicht über die qest ep meckern.


----------



## Duath (8. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> es ist geschehen die kiddy fraktion hat die aion entwickler erreicht schade ich dachte es würde länger dauern. wenn ihr sammeln würdet und eure berufe hochskillen würdet dann hättet ihr immer gut ep und müsstet nicht über die qest ep meckern.


Welches level hast du erreicht? 26? 27? ...

Und natürlich hat es auch so viel mit "kiddy" zu tun, wenn man möchte, dass man weniger grinden muss und über Quests mehr anreize bekommt, Mobs zu töten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (8. Oktober 2009)

Anscheinend ist dieses "MaxLevelGefasel" ein typísch westliches Problem. Hier wird völlig ausser acht gelassen, dass Aion schon über ein Jahr im Echtbetrieb läuft und da hat sich wohl bisher keiner beschwert..... 
Ich frag mich nur, was die Leute davon haben, wenn schnell der Max-Level erreicht ist. "Endgame"... achso. Und was bedeutet "Endgame"?? Ini´s abfarmen, Pvp kloppen bis zum abwinken, Rüssi sammeln?? Jetzt wird gemeckert, dass alles so lange dauert und wenn erstmal der Max-Level erreicht ist, heulen die gleichen Leute rum, dass es kein Endgame gibt. 

Herrlich, hauptsache meckern. 

Ich spiele Aion gern. Auch wenn ich nicht jeden Tag ein Level-Up habe.


----------



## Berghammer71 (8. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Möchte nicht draufklicken, tut das bitte ein anderer?



lol - google mal nach sandboxies, dann kannst auch besser schlafen.


----------



## Rygel (8. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> es ist geschehen die kiddy fraktion hat die aion entwickler erreicht schade ich dachte es würde länger dauern. wenn ihr sammeln würdet und eure berufe hochskillen würdet dann hättet ihr immer gut ep und müsstet nicht über die qest ep meckern.



kannste deina mudda erzählen! dafür gibts doch ab lvl15 schon keine nennenswerte XP mehr! leveln per sammeln und herstellen ist NICHT drin. kann ja auch nicht angehen, dass man als spieler diese berufe machen MUSS um anständig durch zu kommen. (teuer ist das crafting nebenbei ja auch noch!)


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich als Angehöriger der Kiddy-Lowbob-Casual-Gimp-WoW-Fraktion begrüße höhere Quest XP.
Es ist nicht Sinn von Quests 40k XP zu geben, wenn das Töten der Mobs das doppelte und mehr bringt.

Und es hat absolut nicht mit der Leichtigkeit eines Spieles zu tun, wie man an die XP kommt. Im Endeffekt will doch eigentlich jeder auf Level 50 PvP spielen, wo ist also das Problem derjenigen, die jetzt meinen Befürworter zu flamen? Angst, dass die anderen zu schnell 50 und gleichstark sind? Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Espe89 (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich als Angehöriger der Kiddy-Lowbob-Casual-Gimp-WoW-Fraktion begrüße höhere Quest XP.
> Es ist nicht Sinn von Quests 40k XP zu geben, wenn das Töten der Mobs das doppelte und mehr bringt.
> 
> Und es hat absolut nicht mit der Leichtigkeit eines Spieles zu tun, wie man an die XP kommt. Im Endeffekt will doch eigentlich jeder auf Level 50 PvP spielen, wo ist also das Problem derjenigen, die jetzt meinen Befürworter zu flamen? Angst, dass die anderen zu schnell 50 und gleichstark sind? Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.



Ich sehe das genauso. Wieso regt sich denn ein Großteil der Community darüber auf, wenn man einfach nur mehr XP bekommt? Ich denke es ist nicht einmal sonderlich viel, also es wird nicht wirklich auffallen. Aber es war schon immer bekannt, dass NCSoft viel zu wenig XP für die quests verteilt. Es soll einfach ein größerer Anreiz werden zu questen! Naja und ein bisschen schneller wird man dann schon auf die 50 kommen, aber nicht so viel schneller vermute ich mal.
Und das lvln wird dadurch doch auch nicht einfacher. Die Skills und Mobs bleiben doch die selben. Eure Argumentationen sind zum Teil absolut sinnfrei.

Edit: WTF?! Da hatte sich über mir doch tatsechlich so ein sche** China Farmer reingeschmuggelt und Werbung gepostet-.-


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> kannste deina mudda erzählen! dafür gibts doch ab lvl15 schon keine nennenswerte XP mehr! leveln per sammeln und herstellen ist NICHT drin. kann ja auch nicht angehen, dass man als spieler diese berufe machen MUSS um anständig durch zu kommen. (teuer ist das crafting nebenbei ja auch noch!)



Naja ich sag nur: Berufstufe 170- 199 gab bei mir alle nur durch Crafting 600K EP, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist wirklich so, das Spiel ist schon über ein Jahr am Markt. Kaum kommt es im Westen raus, müssen sie es anpassen weil wir anscheinend (zum Großteil) verweichlichte Noob-Spieler sind, denen es nicht leicht genug sein kann.

Ein anderer meinte ein paar Posts über mir: "Ein MMO fängt erst im Endgame an..bla bla" -das ist mal wieder typisch! Das ist ein Phänomen das erst mit der Generation WOW aufgetaucht ist. In Wirklichkeit ist es bei MMORPG's üblich das "der Weg das Ziel ist", sprich das Leveln macht die eigentliche Freude. ActivisionBlizzard hat das eben umdesigned zu einem "Endgame"-Spielchen, und seit dem wollen die WoW-Kids nicht mehr leveln (verständlich, bei CS musste man ja auch nicht leveln).
Ohje wenn ich da an früher zurück denke, was hätten die Kids denn damals nur gemacht? Asherons Call 2 zum beispiel hatte keine Levelbegrenzung, dort hätte man theoretisch auch Level 2000 werden können...


----------



## ComPoti (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Angst, dass die anderen zu schnell 50 und gleichstark sind? Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


_
Eher Angst das alle Spieler rasend schnell den Maximallevel 50 erreichen und (wie so in manch anderer Community ;-) laut in allen Foren die sie finden können zu weinen beginnen weil ihnen ja soooo langweilig ist, sie nicht gefordert werden weil ja alles so leicht ist und der Rest vom "Endcontent" eh keinen A.sch interessiert, da sich Berufe nicht von alleine hochskillen, es keine Marken zum farmen gibt für FreeEquip ("ha ha, warum sollt ich mit dir in eine Ini du Noob? Hast du schon dein Schei.. Gear angesehen du Nap? Hab mein EpixEquip schon lang zusammen, mehr Abyss-Punkte brauch ich nicht.  L2P du Boon!!!111") oder man Mats farmen muss (in der Zeit könnte man schließlich mit seiner schönen Rüstung auf irgend einem Marktplatz posen). 

Wegen dieser Heulsusen werden dann ganz schnell Patches mit "neuem" Content nachgereicht (ein bestimmter großer Spielehersteller ist wahrer Meister darin uralten Content mit verbesserten Grafiken den Spielern als neu zu verkaufen) um die zahlenden Kunden bei Laune zu halten, der aber selbstverständlich wieder zu schwer ist und zu lange dauert.

Ach ja, und Angst vor "Ich r0xx0r sie alle mit meinem Assa Olololassa tot, aber Gladi nervt voll. NERF GLADI!!!) und ähnlichen saudummen Sprüchen. _

Gut, das ganze mag nun etwas übertrieben sein und man sollte natürlich nicht gleich für die Zukunft Aions schwarz sehen.
Trotzdem stelle ich mir gelegentlich die Frage, wie solche merkwürdige Communitys um ein Spiel herum überhaupt entstehen können. Mal abgesehen davon ist das ganze ja leider nicht mal aus der Luft gegriffen sondern in manchen MMO-Kreisen grausame Realität. Und DAS ist das was mir wirklich Angst macht.


----------



## Yrgen (8. Oktober 2009)

ComPoti schrieb:


> _
> Eher Angst das alle Spieler rasend schnell den Maximallevel 50 erreichen und (wie so in manch anderer Community ;-) laut in allen Foren die sie finden können zu weinen beginnen weil ihnen ja soooo langweilig ist, sie nicht gefordert werden weil ja alles so leicht ist und der Rest vom "Endcontent" eh keinen A.sch interessiert, da sich Berufe nicht von alleine hochskillen, es keine Marken zum farmen gibt für FreeEquip ("ha ha, warum sollt ich mit dir in eine Ini du Noob? Hast du schon dein Schei.. Gear angesehen du Nap? Hab mein EpixEquip schon lang zusammen, mehr Abyss-Punkte brauch ich nicht.  L2P du Boon!!!111") oder man Mats farmen muss (in der Zeit könnte man schließlich mit seiner schönen Rüstung auf irgend einem Marktplatz posen).
> 
> Wegen dieser Heulsusen werden dann ganz schnell Patches mit "neuem" Content nachgereicht (ein bestimmter großer Spielehersteller ist wahrer Meister darin uralten Content mit verbesserten Grafiken den Spielern als neu zu verkaufen) um die zahlenden Kunden bei Laune zu halten, der aber selbstverständlich wieder zu schwer ist und zu lange dauert.
> ...




kann ich leider nur zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe das eben etwas anders.
Die richtigen Hardcore Spieler haben immer noch nicht Level 50 erreicht. Die tatsächliche Spielzeit beläuft sich bestimmt schon auf 1 1/2 - 2 Wochen. Selbst wenn ich die Spielzeit so nutzen würde, wie sie es tun, brauche ich schonmal weeeeeesentlich länger, klar. Aber ich mach ja noch andere Dinge, wie Crafting und anderen Spielern aus meiner Legion helfen. Das verlängert es auch nochmal ungemein.
Aion ist nunmal ein PvP Spiel, dort bringt ein Levelunterschied immense Vorteile. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll, dass ich mit 25 bald im Abyss bin. Auf der einen Seite heisst es "Endlich PvP spielen..." und auf der anderen Seite "...als Tontaube."
In Warhammer Online waren die einzelnen PvP Areale nach Leveln getrennt. Da war man weitestgehend unter fast gleichleveligen Spielern, das hat man im Abyss soweit ich weiß nicht. Was sollen denn neue Spieler machen, wenn ein Großteil der Spieler Level 40+ ist? Monatelang PvE in einem PvP-Spiel spielen, weil man im PvP bis Level 40 eh kein Land sieht? Sehr gute Einstellung.

Also wie gesagt finde ich höhere Quest-XP gut, weil sie den doch immensen Levelweg etwas verkürzen wird und man somit schneller konkurrenzfähig ist.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> In Warhammer Online waren die einzelnen PvP Areale nach Leveln getrennt. Da war man weitestgehend unter fast gleichleveligen Spielern, das hat man im Abyss soweit ich weiß nicht. Was sollen denn neue Spieler machen, wenn ein Großteil der Spieler Level 40+ ist? Monatelang PvE in einem PvP-Spiel spielen, weil man im PvP bis Level 40 eh kein Land sieht? Sehr gute Einstellung.



Abyss ist ebenfalls in drei Abschnitte unterteilt, also schon nach Levels getrennt. Natürlich kann man als 50er auch in den ersten Abschnitt, aber wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht die Lowies abzuganken. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen; aber ich jage keine Asmos gezielt die nicht mindestens Rang 5 haben da mir jeder der niedriger ist nichts bringt. Falls ein Rang 9er den Fehler macht mich anzugreifen, erlebt der natürlich schon sein blaues Wunder, aber wie gesagt gezielt Gegner jagen wird wohl keiner wenn sie einem keine XP (es gibt eine extra Questreihe für Spielerkills) mehr einbringen.


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Abyss ist ebenfalls in drei Abschnitte unterteilt, also schon nach Levels getrennt. Natürlich kann man als 50er auch in den ersten Abschnitt, aber wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht die Lowies abzuganken. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen; aber ich jage keine Asmos gezielt die nicht mindestens Rang 5 haben da mir jeder der niedriger ist nichts bringt. Falls ein Rang 9er den Fehler macht mich anzugreifen, erlebt der natürlich schon sein blaues Wunder, aber wie gesagt gezielt Gegner jagen wird wohl keiner wenn sie einem keine XP (es gibt eine extra Questreihe für Spielerkills) mehr einbringen.


Wieder Beispiel Warhammer Online:
Die Community zu Betazeiten wollte unbedingt richtige open RvR Server ohne Gankschutz (Spieler mit zu hohem Level wurden einfach zum Hühnchen). Gab es dann auch, und siehe da: Das T2 (eigentlich Level 12 - 21) war voll mit Spielern Level ~30. HAtte es für sie einen Nutzen? Ja, Lowies chancenlos wegbomben und in den Keeps rumwüten. Und genau das wird auch hier passieren. Es gibt jetzt schon haufenweise Kill-Stealer/Node-Stealer und du glaubst wirklich, dass dieses Spielerklientel sich nicht dort rumtummeln wird? Sehr blauäugig.


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wieder Beispiel Warhammer Online:
> Die Community zu Betazeiten wollte unbedingt richtige open RvR Server ohne Gankschutz (Spieler mit zu hohem Level wurden einfach zum Hühnchen). Gab es dann auch, und siehe da: Das T2 (eigentlich Level 12 - 21) war voll mit Spielern Level ~30. HAtte es für sie einen Nutzen? Ja, Lowies chancenlos wegbomben und in den Keeps rumwüten. Und genau das wird auch hier passieren. Es gibt jetzt schon haufenweise Kill-Stealer/Node-Stealer und du glaubst wirklich, dass dieses Spielerklientel sich nicht dort rumtummeln wird? Sehr blauäugig.



ohne gag, das thema hat so einen bart und ncsoft hat schon lange mechanismen entwickelt, das es nicht dazu kommt.
vielleicht hast du es nicht bemerkt, aber das game läuft schon seit über einen jahr in korea.

auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber so ein mmo lebt davon, das alle heiß auf goile epics und bessere rüstungen und waffen sind.
die bekommst du aber nicht, wenn du lowies umhaust. wenn du level 50 bist und zum endgame kommst, dann kannst du ja deine erfahrungen hier posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (8. Oktober 2009)

Lowlevel Charaktere umhauen ist genauso effektiv wie mit einem ganzen Raid einzelne Spieler zu killen. Die 1-2 Abyss-Punkte pro Kill sind so überragend, dass zahlreiche Gilden sich zu großen Zergs zusammenrotten um 1-2 Gegner dem Erdboden gleich zu machen. Oft frage ich mich bei diesem seltsam anmutendem Anblick schon ob die Teilnehmer dieser großen Raids noch garnicht realisiert haben, dass sich das weder aus EXP noch aus Abyss-Punkten technischer Sicht lohnt. Unsere 2-6 Mann Gruppen machen in der selben Zeit wohl ein vielfaches von dem an EXP und Abyss-Punkten was die großen Zergs machen.

Bei all den tollen "Effektivitätsrechnungen" vergessen die meisten nur eines: die wenigsten Spieler spielen "effektiv" und noch viel weniger streben dies überhaupt an. Primär geht es jedem um seinen eigenen Vorteil und Spielspass. Mit 25 Mann 2-3 Gegner zu überrollen ist vom Spassfaktor für die meisten deutlich höher als ständig in kleinen Gruppen gefahr zu laufen selbst draufzugehen. Ähnlich ist es auch mit dem Ganken von Lowlevel Charakteren: klar bringt es kaum was, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man dabei selbst ins Gras beisst ist doch deutlich geringer als bei ebenbürtigen Gegnern. 

Genau aus diesem Grund wird es immer große Zergs und Lowlevel Ganker geben die sich auch noch toll dabei vorkommen. Spielspass definiert eben jeder für sich selbst.


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du es nicht bemerkt, aber das game läuft schon seit über einen jahr in korea.


Doch doch, das weiß ich. Aber mit der Aussage wäre ich gaaaanz vorsichtig.
Denn:
Wieso passiert kaum was gegen Bots? Das Spiel gibt es immerhin schon ein Jahr in Korea...
Wieso gibt es Client Crashes in Zusammenhang mit Arbeitsspeicher/Grafikkarten? Das Spiel läuft immerin seit einem Jahr in Korea...

Können Level 50 Spieler ins untere Abyss? Wenn ja gibt es defakto 0 Mechanismen gegen Ganking. Und Rest siehe Pentes Beitrag.


----------



## Pente (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Können Level 50 Spieler ins untere Abyss? Wenn ja gibt es defakto 0 Mechanismen gegen Ganking. Und Rest siehe Pentes Beitrag.


Ach genau danke Lari hab was vergessen: klar können Level 50 Spieler ins untere Abyss. Die Landezonen beider Fraktionen sind unten, oben gibt es nichtmal einen Spawnpunkt. Die 42er von Noricum sind gestern auch munter durchs untere Abyss geflogen und das obwohl sich sehr lange das Gerücht hielt, dass 40+ Spieler nur ins obere Abyss können. Grundlegend würd ich nicht damit rechnen, dass 50er sich nur oben im Abyss bewegen können.


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Doch doch, das weiß ich. Aber mit der Aussage wäre ich gaaaanz vorsichtig.
> Denn:
> Wieso passiert kaum was gegen Bots? Das Spiel gibt es immerhin schon ein Jahr in Korea...
> Wieso gibt es Client Crashes in Zusammenhang mit Arbeitsspeicher/Grafikkarten? Das Spiel läuft immerin seit einem Jahr in Korea...
> ...



das problem mit den bots, läßt sich kaum beheben. außerdem sind mir keine untergekommen.
vielleicht bemerke ich sie auch nicht und anscheinend stören sie auch nicht. 

bei mir ist noch nie der client zusammen gebrochen und ich habe ne micky mouse grafikkarte und wenn ich die threads
so anschaue im verhältnis der threads von Aoc oder WoW wenn es um probleme gibt, scheinen diese probleme bei aion eher die ausnahme
statt die regel zu sein.

wegen den lowies umhauen etc. ich kann mich recht gut erinnern wie es damals bei wow war in strangle. 
zu classic zeiten war es echt nice, weil du ständig auf der hut sein mußtest. seit bc gibt es kein offenes pvp mehr.

das am anfang eines games mehr lowies gegankt werden ist ganz normal, aber das wird sich legen. ncsoft hat massiv den punktegewinn bei lowies
gekürzt und es wird sich nicht lohnen auf dauer... wenn es sich lohnen würde, würde das spiel keinen sinn machen und die entwicklungskosten von über 30 millionen
wären schlecht angelegt. ich bin mir sicher, daß einer der größten mmo-spieleentwickler wie ncsoft, nicht ein endgamekonzept entwickelt hat, das kein endgame hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das am anfang eines games mehr lowies gegankt werden ist ganz normal, aber das wird sich legen. ncsoft hat massiv den punktegewinn bei lowies
> gekürzt und es wird sich nicht lohnen auf dauer... wenn es sich lohnen würde, würde das spiel keinen sinn machen und die entwicklungskosten von über 30 millionen
> wären schlecht angelegt. ich bin mir sicher, daß einer der größten mmo-spieleentwickler wie ncsoft, nicht ein endgamekonzept entwickelt hat, das kein endgame hat.
> 
> ...


Verstehst du es nicht? Es muss sich nicht lohnen, damit Leute ganken. Sie machen es einfach aus niederen Beweggründen. Einfach mal ein paar Asmos/Elyos klatschen bis Verstärkung eintrifft. Sich stärker fühlen als andere.
Beispiel PvP Twinks in WoW. Die Levelbegrenzung war zwar da, dennoch gab es die Möglichkeit über Equip und Verzauberungen dermaßen stark zu werden, dass normale Spieler chancenlos waren. Was hat es den Twinkern gebracht? Nichts ausser Genugtuun zu Lasten der normalen Spielern.

Edit: Und um wieder aufs ursprüngliche Thema zurück zu kommen. Wenn der Levelweg weiterhin so lang bleibt und es keine anderen Maßnahmen gibt, wie Levelbeschränkungen in den verschiedenen Abyss-Zonen, wird der PvP-Content für Level < 40 trivialisiert. Da kommt etwas schnelleres Leveln allen zu Gute. Mehr Feind, mehr Ehr.


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Verstehst du es nicht? Es muss sich nicht lohnen, damit Leute ganken. Sie machen es einfach aus niederen Beweggründen. Einfach mal ein paar Asmos/Elyos klatschen bis Verstärkung eintrifft. Sich stärker fühlen als andere.




ja und? 
erstens glaube ich nicht, das es mehrheitlich und entscheindend viele gamer geben wird die solch 
"niederen beweggründe" an den tag legen.

und zweitens scheint es auch nicht ncsoft zu glauben, die millionen von millionen euros in das spiel gepumpt haben...
und viel wichtiger, wenn dir die gefahr zu hoch ist, das du in einem pvp-game mal gegankt wirst, würde ich eher zu einem
pen&paper game wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (8. Oktober 2009)

Eine offizielle Bestätigung für die Anhebung der EP gibt es übrigens nicht. Jedenfalls habe ich kein gefunden...

Bei dieser Änderung geht es auch nicht darum, schneller zu leveln, sondern einfach etwas Grind aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. NCSOft hätte genausogut die Exp nur so weit anheben können, dass es sich so gerade noch lohnt zu questen, und dann weitere 30-50 Quests pro level hinzufügen können, das war ihnen aber anscheinend zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2009)

Natuerlich kann gegankt werden - und das gehoert im Open-PvP auch dazu, ist ein Teil des Nervenkitzels. Was sollen denn so Gankschutz-Massnahmen darstellen? Der Gegner ist der Gegner - egal wie gross oder klein er ist. Auf "Deine Waffe verfehlt weil der Gegner 2 Raenge niedriger ist als Du." oder "Du wirst in ein Huhn verwandelt weil Du hier nicht her gehoerst." kann ich verzichten...


----------



## Lanatir (8. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ja und?
> erstens glaube ich nicht, das es mehrheitlich und entscheindend viele gamer geben wird die solch
> "niederen beweggründe" an den tag legen.
> 
> ...


Hm. Du hast noch nicht so viele Open PVP mmo's gespielt, oder?
Solche Spiele ziehen diese 'gamer mit niederen beweggründen' (tolles Wortkonstrukt) an wie Schalker den finanziellen und sportlichen Miserfolg.
Schau dir einfach mal ein paar dieser Spiele und deren Foren an. Da gehts zu 95% um ganking.


----------



## Yukana (8. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Abyss ist ebenfalls in drei Abschnitte unterteilt, also schon nach Levels getrennt. Natürlich kann man als 50er auch in den ersten Abschnitt, aber wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht die Lowies abzuganken. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen; aber ich jage keine Asmos gezielt die nicht mindestens Rang 5 haben da mir jeder der niedriger ist nichts bringt. Falls ein Rang 9er den Fehler macht mich anzugreifen, erlebt der natürlich schon sein blaues Wunder, aber wie gesagt gezielt Gegner jagen wird wohl keiner wenn sie einem keine XP (es gibt eine extra Questreihe für Spielerkills) mehr einbringen.




Is zwar toll das du so denkst,aber es wird und gibt zu 100% Leute die anders denken werden.
Man mag sich nur an die Level 60 Schurken erinnern die Sinnlos Lowies in WoW den ganzen Tag gejagt haben.Solche Leute wird es sicher zu massen auch in Aion geben.
Ich hoffe ich bleibe verschont -.-


----------



## Pente (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja es ist eine PvP Zone und wie heißt es so schön: rot = tot! Wer im Abyss ist muss immer damit rechnen getötet zu werden und mal ehrlich: offenes PvP ist nie fair!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muerr (8. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Rem man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein.




Nur weil man nicht Paranoid ist, heißt das nicht, das man nicht verfolgt wird ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (8. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Naja typisch Lichtenberger, die haben alle Para ;-)



keiner macht mehr ärger als der lichtenberger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (8. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich als Angehöriger der Kiddy-Lowbob-Casual-Gimp-WoW-Fraktion begrüße höhere Quest XP.
> Es ist nicht Sinn von Quests 40k XP zu geben, wenn das Töten der Mobs das doppelte und mehr bringt.
> 
> Und es hat absolut nicht mit der Leichtigkeit eines Spieles zu tun, wie man an die XP kommt. Im Endeffekt will doch eigentlich jeder auf Level 50 PvP spielen, wo ist also das Problem derjenigen, die jetzt meinen Befürworter zu flamen? Angst, dass die anderen zu schnell 50 und gleichstark sind? Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.



Wie ich sehe, sind wir uns mal wieder vollkommen einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tokenlord (8. Oktober 2009)

Komisch wie sich alle aufregen...

Erst meckern dass sie nie grinden wollen, und sich dann beschweren das etwas dagegen unternommen wird.


Das ist keine "Jetzt könnt ihr superschnell leveln"-Aktion, sondern eine "Jetzt könnt ihr besser durch Quests leveln"-Aktion.

Ich denke das ist eine gute Sache. Wer noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (8. Oktober 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Komisch wie sich alle aufregen...
> 
> Erst meckern dass sie nie grinden wollen, und sich dann beschweren das etwas dagegen unternommen wird.
> 
> ...




dagegen!


----------



## Lanatir (8. Oktober 2009)

Erstaunlich finde ich nur das es eigentlich nur in deutschen Foren eine diskussion darüber gibt ob das nun schlecht oder gut ist. Und nur die deutschen Spieler kommen mit der Argumentation das alle leute denen irgendwas nicht passt gefälligst sofort gehen sollen. Und nur in deutschen Foren wird grinden für gut befunden, und eine erhöhung der Questbelohnungen für schlecht.

Woran mag das liegen? Vielleicht daran das wir deutsche gerne gequält werden und alles was unangenehm ist toll finden weils uns ja 'hart' macht? Also, liebe Verfechter von 'Geht alle weg wenn ihr es leichter haben wollen'...wenns nach euch geht gibts bald keine internationalen Spieler mehr...die finden das nämlich alle gut.


----------



## Tokenlord (8. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> dagegen!


Gut. Wenn du gerne grindest ist das deine Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (8. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ohh leck..die exp für die wessis wird erhöht..da halt ich ja mal gaarnix von..klasse..die WoW noobs ham mal wieder zuviel rumgeheult und verwandeln auch AION wohl langsam in ein kacknappel game²...gz -.-



Ich übersetze Kacknappel mal frei mit "zu blöd um gescheit zu spielen". Einverstanden? Also du bist RoxxorPro weil du Stunden lang die selben Tastenfolgen hämmern kannst (neudeutsch: grinden) ohne das dein Stammhirn ranzig wird und dir suggeriert, du solltest was anderes tun? Und meinst, du hättest dann was geleistet, wenn du lvl50 bist? Sry, Bürschchen, werd mal erwachsen...


----------



## Synti (8. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Hm. Du hast noch nicht so viele Open PVP mmo's gespielt, oder?
> Solche Spiele ziehen diese 'gamer mit niederen beweggründen' (tolles Wortkonstrukt) an wie Schalker den finanziellen und sportlichen Miserfolg.
> Schau dir einfach mal ein paar dieser Spiele und deren Foren an. Da gehts zu 95% um ganking.




bei deinen beiträgen, weinen ja sogar die zwiebeln ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (8. Oktober 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Komisch wie sich alle aufregen...
> 
> Erst meckern dass sie nie grinden wollen, und sich dann beschweren das etwas dagegen unternommen wird.
> 
> ...



Bin auch dafür, meiner Meinung nach sollte Grinden und Questen gleich schnell gehen.
Bei beiden Methoden bekommt man Kinah, sowie Items, dann ist jemand, der lieber grindet, bzw questet nich gegenüber dem anderen im Nachteil.

Und auch Leute wie ich, die mal dies mal das machen haben keinen Nachteil gegenüber dem Dauergrinder!


----------



## Norjena (8. Oktober 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Voll dagegen, es bleibt trotzdem ein Schlitzaugen Grinder! Punkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gemeldet, rassistische Ausdrücke brauchen wir hier keine.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie bei Warhammer schon dafür, Auf level 20 20k exp pro quest ist zu wenig, später wirds bestimmt noch extremer.

Und wenn ich überleg das ich für 1 level 18 elite mob schon 17k exp kriege und für jedes normale level 20 mob um die 7k ep...dann vergeht mir die lust irgend eine quest zu machen und da wundert es mich nicht das so viele boter unterwegs sind, warum auch questen wenn man nen bott reinhauen kann und damit schneller levelt.

Im moment wirken die quest (bis auf die Kampanien quest die geben gut exp) so als ob sie nur da sind um den schein des "Es sind quest vorhanden" zu wahren...im grunde kann man sie auslassen und kommt genau so gut wenn nicht besser und schneller voran, mehr als die langeweile und eintönigkeit steht dem grinden nicht in weg


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meine Meinung auch mal überdacht. Letztenendes profitieren alle davon wenn die Quest-XP angehoben wird. Wenn NCSoft wie versprochen jetzt den Endgame-Content erweitern will macht es sogar durchaus Sinn wenn wir, die westlichen Spieler, auf den selben Stand wie die Spieler im asiatischen Raum kommen.

Zudem hören die "Grinder" whine-threats auf, also peace on earth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Meinung auch mal überdacht. Letztenendes profitieren alle davon wenn die Quest-XP angehoben wird. Wenn NCSoft wie versprochen jetzt den Endgame-Content erweitern will macht es sogar durchaus Sinn wenn wir, die westlichen Spieler, auf den selben Stand wie die Spieler im asiatischen Raum kommen.
> 
> Zudem hören die "Grinder" whine-threats auf, also peace on earth
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, mehr quest exp hat in den fall nichts von "es wird leichter gemacht" zu tun (obwohl die Community allgemein da auch recht schnell rumheult und meint alles was leichter ist ist gleich schlecht, die würden sich wundern wenn manche funktionen aus dem spiel verschwinden würden die es "leichter" machen) Sondern eher "sinnvoll", den im moment machen quest auser Story technisch keinen sinn, und das auch nur die Kampagne quest, ansonsten sind grinder besser dran^^

Aber bevor die leute nicht anfangen logisch und Selbständig zu denken geht die "Quest illusion" voll auf^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

von mir aus kannst jetzt so kommen..ich freu mich dann schon auf die pve opfer auf lvl50 mit ihren tollen pve equip im abyss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> von mir aus kannst jetzt so kommen..ich freu mich dann schon auf die pve opfer auf lvl50 mit ihren tollen pve equip im abyss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wer nachher im Abyss mit 50 alleine rumrennt hat das Spielprinzip noch nicht verstanden.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Wer nachher im Abyss mit 50 alleine rumrennt hat das Spielprinzip noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



ich raff den zusammenhang jezz nich oO..außerdem habe ich bereits plural benutzt


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich raff den zusammenhang jezz nich oO..außerdem habe ich bereits plural benutzt




Macht nichts. Ich habe deinen Post auch nur ansatzweise verstanden. Aber dir ist schon klar, dass die meisten, inklusive du selber, lange Zeit in "PvE Equip" rumrennen werden?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Macht nichts. Ich habe deinen Post auch nur ansatzweise verstanden. Aber dir ist schon klar, dass die meisten, inklusive du selber, lange Zeit in "PvE Equip" rumrennen werden?



komisch..ich habe bereits mit lvl 32 mein 30er abyss equip voll bekommen..weiss nicht wovon du redest oO

und um mein post verständlicher zu machen...

ap´s fürs abyss equip wird man wohl trotz der exp erhöhung sich ERGRINDEN müssen..und während die abyss fraktion im abyss hochlevelt und ap´s farmt....gammelt die pve fraktion schön in ihren sicheren gebieten ab und questen..und dann mit lvl50 treffen die sich im abyss...die abyss grinder mit abyss equip und die pve´ler mit ihren pve crap ..und 3 mal darfste raten welche fraktion jetzt ordentlich eins aufs maul bekommt ...sprich..die "mimimi ich habe keine ausdauer und muss alles gemütlich in meinem spiel haben" fraktion wird am ende so oder so die arschkarte ziehen..also ich freu mich schon auf diese änderung und die opfer, die wenn nicht jetzt, dann spätestens mit lvl50 im abyss aus frust ihr acc kündigen ;D


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja, dann lauf du mal weiter mit deinem low level Equpiment rum. Alle PvP Items ab lvl40 benötigen Coins, und zwar viele davon. Und das sogenannte PvE Equipment lvl40+ ist gegenüber deinem low level Zeug deutlich besser. Aber das wirst du dann auch noch selbst feststellen..

Die PvP Fraktion auf den Servern macht übrigens ausschliesslich PvE im Moment um möglichst schnell max Level zu werden, weil low level PvP hart suckt.


----------



## mortishelos (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> komisch..ich habe bereits mit lvl 32 mein 30er abyss equip voll bekommen..weiss nicht wovon du redest oO
> 
> und um mein post verständlicher zu machen...
> 
> ap´s fürs abyss equip wird man wohl trotz der exp erhöhung sich ERGRINDEN müssen..und während die abyss fraktion im abyss hochlevelt und ap´s farmt....gammelt die pve fraktion schön in ihren sicheren gebieten ab und questen..und dann mit lvl50 treffen die sich im abyss...die abyss grinder mit abyss equip und die pve´ler mit ihren pve crap ..und 3 mal darfste raten welche fraktion jetzt ordentlich eins aufs maul bekommt ...sprich..die "mimimi ich habe keine ausdauer und muss alles gemütlich in meinem spiel haben" fraktion wird am ende so oder so die arschkarte ziehen..also ich freu mich schon auf diese änderung und die opfer, die wenn nicht jetzt, dann spätestens dann mit lvl50 im abyss aus frust ihr acc kündigen ;D



Es wird durch 3 Faktoren eine PvP-Kampf gewonnen Anzahl, Ausrüstung und Teamverhalten und rate mal auf welchen Platz die Ausrüstung steht.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Es wird durch 3 Faktoren eine PvP-Kampf gewonnen Anzahl, Ausrüstung und Teamverhalten und rate mal auf welchen Platz die Ausrüstung steht.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



all diese faktoren sind gleichwichtig und können nicht einfach nach  "wichtigkeitsordnung" unterteilt werden




kicks schrieb:


> Ja, dann lauf du mal weiter mit deinem low level Equpiment rum. Alle PvP Items ab lvl40 benötigen Coins, und zwar viele davon. Und das sogenannte PvE Equipment lvl40+ ist gegenüber deinem low level Zeug deutlich besser. Aber das wirst du dann auch noch selbst feststellen..




30er abyss legendery>>>>>>sämtlicher pve crap

ich werde auch langsam auf 40er legendery umrüsten..die coins dafür flattern auch schon langsam rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> all diese faktoren sind gleichwichtig und können nicht einfach nach "wichtigkeitsordnung" unterteilt werden



Doch können sie. Skill > Masse > Equip




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 30er abyss legendery>>>>>>50er pve legendery



Nur ein Wort.. BS


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Doch können sie. Skill > Masse > Equip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann frag ich mich grad wo der skill von den pve´lern denn herkommen soll xD  die abyss grinder sammeln da schon jeden tag erfahrungen und kennen ihr gebiet vermutlich in und auswendig und kommen da sehr gut zurecht..da sie ja ihre meiste zeit dadrin verbracht haben...es ist absolut unrealistisch das irgendein pve´ler da aus seinen sicheren asmadia oder elysia rausgekrochen kommt und meint im abyss auf einmal alles besser zu können als diejenigen, die quasi im abyss und mit pvp groß geworden sind xD

und sowieso..ein erfahrener spieler mit kopf würde ehr diese 3 faktoren gleichwärtig zählen und sie nicht unterteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was soll "BS" denn bitte für ein wort sein?


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein erfahrener Spieler beschäftigt sich vor allem mit der Game Mechanik und weiss, dass low level PvP absoluter Blödsinn ist. Was haben du und deine Kumpels übers Abyss denn herausgefunden? Wo überall die Flugringe stehen? Oder wo es safe spots mit Wachen gibt? Ich hoffe ihr habt dafür nicht allzulange gebraucht. Das ist nämlich keine sehr grosse Leistung. Stats auf items zu vergleichen übrigens auch nicht, aber da scheinst du ja schon grosse Probleme zu haben :/
Den Skill, den man vor allem im Group PvP braucht, haben die Spieler sich schon in anderen Games angeeignet. PvP funktioniert nämlich in allen Games fast gleich. Was übrig bleibt ist das Wissen um die Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen. Wenn ihr dafür üben müsst  - mein Beleid

Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal. Die PvP Fraktion macht im Moment ausschliesslich PvE weil das am effektivsten ist um möglichst schnell max level zu werden und kein gimp pvp mit 30, wo die Chars noch nicht mal ansatzweise definiert sind.

BS = Bullshit


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

bei dir scheiterts schon bei einfachen sachen xD

aion spielmechanik also...

lvl 25-50 pvp>>>ab 50 pvp

lvl25-50 abyss know how>>>>ab 50 abyss know how (vorallem was festungen angeht)

lvl 30-50 abyss equip>>>>>>pve equip

lvl25-50 abyss ap farmen>>>>>ab 50 abyss ap farmen

PvP in AION>>>>>>>PvE in AION

ausdauer und hartnäckigkeit>>>>>>lows die alles in den aa geschoben wollen und außerdem noch meinen pvp bis zum maxlevel meiden zu können

du musst kein pvp bis 50 üben und kannst sofort alles wenn du mit max level damit anfängst? warum diskutiere ich dann überhaupt noch mit dir? xD


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn euer Spielverständnis bezüglich PvP ähnlich wirr ist, wie das was du hier von dir gibst, werdet ihr nur Punktelieferanten sein. Aber Opfer gibt es in jedem Spiel.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

warum "werden"? du tust ja so als ob das abyss pvp zwischen den fraktionen noch nicht begonnen hätte...nur mal so zur info..das abyss wartet nicht bis du max level erreicht hast, die ersten festungen sind schon erobert und die beiligten spieler und legionen ziehen langsam aber sicher den pve'lern die mit max level erst nachkommen wollen weg...sowohl von der erfahrung als auch von equip her..ehr du wirst nur ein opfer sein wenn du da erst so spät reintritts..nur leider wirds für dich ja nichtmal ap´s geben xD.....die pve´ler fraktion wird die, die jetzt schon abyss als hauptspielfeld sehen,  so schnell nicht mehr einholen glaubs mir..für diese fraktion wird es noch ein böses erwachen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn in einer Woche die 50er PvP Spieler über euch (lvl40 und imba gold 30er Equip) drüberrutschen, kannst du das denen ja nochmal erklären. Das Abyss PvP.. lol. Erste Ebene. I'm impressed! Ist das dein erster Kontakt mit PvP in einem MMORPG?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

jo..geh du mit deinen pve gemachten lvl50 ohne nur 1% pvp dmg reduce/grant high level abyss festungen erobern...viel spaß beim aufwachen wünsch ich da..ich höre deinen mauszeiger schon auf "acc kündigen" klicken

das thema dreht sich jetzt sowieso im kreis..


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Bitte beschäftige dich erstmal mit der Spielmechanik/Itemization bevor du hier so einen Unsinn postest. Die 50er Abyss Items haben gegenüber den PvE Items genau 2 Vorteile: Bei einem kompletten Set haben sie etwa 20% dmg reduction im PvP und sie haben 2 Slots zum sockeln mehr pro item. Ansonsten sind sie vergleichbar. Und gegenüber low level Abyss Gear sind 50er PvE Items um Längen besser, weil die Werte ansonsten alle höher sind. Mehr HP, Magic Boost, Magic Resist, Evasion etc.

Und wenn du tatsächlich denkst, dass du mit deinem low level Char auch nur ansatzweise irgendeine Chance hast gegen lvl50 Toons, dann bist du noch viel dümmer als es deine Posts sowieso schon vermuten lassen. Brain plz!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Oktober 2009)

und trotzdem ist das pvp equip um längen besser fürs abyss als das pve equip und trotzdem musst du im abyss grinden um die ap´s dafür zu kriegen und du kommst schneller an dein abyss equip wenn du früher damit anfängst im abyss zu grinden..auch wenn du vllt ne woche später max lvl erreichst, biste trotzdem den pve´lern immerns im vorteil..nicht nur von equip her, sondern auch von erfahrung im abyss pvp....brain on plx

und das ist noch nicht alles...atm ist es sowieso schon der fall, die abyss grinder sind besser equiptet als die pve´ler und erfahrener, sie sind an top rängen schon viel ehr dran als jmd der fast garkeine points hat..oder meinste du bekommst erstmal 500k ap wenn du lvl50 erreicht hast? nein mein freund, du musst da anfangen, wo die abyss grinder schon seit lvl 25 längst dran sind und dir von den punkten her schon lange überlegen sind..aber naja schlaf ruhig weiter..zu den top spieler wirste so aber aufjedenfall nicht zählen...das ist zwar um gottes willen von niemanden verlangt..jeder kann halt so spielen wie es ihm spaß macht, aber man muss die nachteile halt klar sehen um nicht aufeinmal ein böses erwachen zu bekommen...wenn eine legion erst mit 50 mit abyss anfängt..wird sie nie und nimmer gegen erfahrenere legionen ankommen, die von anfang an im abyss mitmischt..so einfach ist das...und wer auch noch glaubt, mit seinen pve equip gegen abyss equiptete auszukommen, auch wenn seine items nen höheren lvl haben, dem ist ehh nicht zu helfen


----------



## kicks (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mit seinen pve equip gegen abyss equiptete auszukommen, auch wenn seine items nen höheren lvl haben, dem ist ehh nicht zu helfen



Gegen deine Legion dürfte es sehr leicht werden tbh. Wenn man sich deine ganzen Noob Posts hier durchliest könnte sogar Langeweile aufkommen imo~

Achja, wo sind denn die Abyss Items jetzt so um Längen besser als PvE Items? Hat dir das nur mal jemand gesagt und du hast es abgenickt oder hast du dich damit auch schonmal selber beschäftigt?

Deine ganze low level Erfahrung im Abyss kannst du dir in die Haare schmieren. PvP funktioniert in Aion genauso wie in anderen Spielen auch. Wer da wochenlang üben muss, der sollte sich eventuell überlegen, ob er grundsäzlich etwas falsch macht. Qualtität und spielerische Fähigkeiten setzen sich immer durch. Ganz egal wann Leute anfangen. Und wenn du dann mal versuchst 5-10 lvl höhere Spieler zu killen wirst du auch schnell feststellen, dass dein ganzes Rumgehampel im Abyss bisher vertane Zeit war. Dann darfst du nachleveln. Die einen machen es jetzt du dann später. Viel Spass dabei.

..und Abyss Points.. lol. Die sind mal das geringste Problem


----------



## refra (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach hört doch einfach auf zu streiten...keiner von euch beiden hört auf den anderen und am Schluss hat eh Chuck No..ähh am Schluss sieht man ja wer schlauer war...


----------



## Synti (9. Oktober 2009)

was kicks sagt, leuchtet sogar mir ein...
schon von der spielmechanik kann es nicht anders sein, wie es kicks sagt.
es ist auch völlig logisch, daß man pve macht um lvl50 schnell zu werden, statt sich mit lvl30
im abyys die zeit verdattelt. das man mit 30 etwas pvp erfahrung sammelt und mal neuen
pvp-content kennen lernt, sich paar teile besorgt macht auch sinn, aber sicherlich nicht lange.

letztendlich braucht man die coins, alle skills und die richtigen sets... und aus der erfahrung aus wow:
wenn man grundsätzlich kein feeling (skill) für pvp hat, wird man diesen auch nicht bekommen wenn man 
mit level 30 wochenlang im abyys rumhängt.

wenn man die beiträgen von ren-alelz liest, bekommt man den eindruck, das er stimmung machen will pve´er gegen pvp´er.
aber die ganze spielmechanik dabei verbiegt. ich glaube ren will eigentlich sagen: die die pve machen, haben keine ahnung wie es
in der pvp-welt abgeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (9. Oktober 2009)

deswegen spielen die ja auch pve und ned pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (9. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was kicks sagt, leuchtet sogar mir ein...
> schon von der spielmechanik kann es nicht anders sein, wie es kicks sagt.
> es ist auch völlig logisch, daß man pve macht um lvl50 schnell zu werden, statt sich mit lvl30
> im abyys die zeit verdattelt. das man mit 30 etwas pvp erfahrung sammelt und mal neuen
> ...


Ich denke auch das es beim PVP zuerst auf Skill, dann auf Masse, dann auf Level und erst DANN aufs equip ankommt.

Und selbst dann: Wenn man mal das equip so vergleicht welches man haben kann dann ist das PVP equip nur bedingt besser als das PVE equip.

Ich vermute, die Leute die hier so vehement behaupten das sie ja schon so lange im Abyss sind und die leveller wegroxxorn werden...sehen sich in absehbarer Zeit grossen Problemen gegenüber. Einfache Mathematische Aufgabe: 50>30. Size DOES matter.

Guck mal, Synti, wir sind einer Meinung. Aber nicht weinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (9. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es beim PVP zuerst auf Skill, dann auf Masse, dann auf Level und erst DANN aufs equip ankommt.
> 
> Und selbst dann: Wenn man mal das equip so vergleicht welches man haben kann dann ist das PVP equip nur bedingt besser als das PVE equip.
> 
> ...



peace! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin auch voll deiner meinung und sehe es genauso... skill>all...


----------



## Kelthoras (9. Oktober 2009)

Warum wird denn gejammert, wenn eine Spielart, die einem vor unnötigen _grinding_ bewahrt (in diesem Falle das Erfüllen von Quests), jetzt lohnenswerter ist?

Einzig anmerken wollte ich noch, dass es bisher ja scheinbar für - wie drücke ich es diplomatisch aus? - _so einige_ nicht unbedingt möglich war, durchgehend durchzuquesten. Sprich: manche Lücke musste bisher per grinding überbrückt werden. Nun kann man wohl demhimmelseidank drauf verzichten. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass damit nur eine wohl zu geringe Zahl an Quests kaschiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber das ist ja völlig gleich. So oder so ist es angenehm.

Und was Ganking betrifft - ich spiele nun schon seit knapp 13 Jahren MMOs; da war bisher alles mögliche bei. Und alle haben mehr oder weniger versucht, ganking zu unterbinden, entweder zum Beispiel durch safe zones oder durch Brandmarken der player killer. Und was hat all das im Endeffekt genützt? Exakt, nichts. Es wird IMMER Spieler geben, die auf sowas aus sind. Und auch nicht gerade wenige. Es muss auch nicht der notorische Ich-fühl-mich-wie-der-Oberchecker-wenn-ich-Kleinere-umbox-Typ sein, es können genausogut gefrustete Spieler sein, welche die sich "mal" einen "Spaß" erlauben wollen, alkoholisierte Spieler, Spieler, deren Account kurz vor'm Ablaufen ist und die nochmal ein "Abschiedsgeschenk" hinterlassen wollen usw. usf....wie auch immer. In Spielen, wo es möglich ist, wird es auch passieren. Mit Sinn und Vernunft braucht man dieser Problematik nicht zu begegnen, da die nervigsten Auswüchse des player killings eben von solchen Spielern ausgeht, die mit Sinn und Vernunft gerade nicht viel am Hut haben.


----------



## battschack (9. Oktober 2009)

Dumme frage. Ist meiner meinung nach eh OT also frag ich mal hier einfach.

Lohnt es sich nicht die abyss punkte zu sammeln und dann mit 50equip kaufen?

Ja mir is klar das man dann bis 50schlechter equipt ist aber dafür dann mit 50besser ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bzw seit 15min endlich 25 abyss ich komme!


----------



## Duath (9. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo..geh du mit deinen pve gemachten lvl50 ohne nur 1% pvp dmg reduce/grant high level abyss festungen erobern...viel spaß beim aufwachen wünsch ich da..ich höre deinen mauszeiger schon auf "acc kündigen" klicken
> 
> das thema dreht sich jetzt sowieso im kreis..


Schauen wir mal. Alleine für die Waffe auf level 40 müsstest du 3 bestimmte Festungen 53 mal einnehmen, wobei die alle einen Timer haben und zuerst von der Gegnerischen Fraktion immer wieder eingenommen werden müssen. Bis du die Abzeichen dafür zusammen hast, sind die anderen PvPler (die über PvE leveln) längst level 50 und sammeln Abysspunkte viel schneller als du es könntest, da ihnen alle Instanzen und alle Festungen offen stehen. Noch dazu spielen die Abzeichen, die du durch Festungssiege im niedrigen levelbereich bekommst, keine Rolle mehr, denn für level 50 Abyss-Equipment brauchst du andere.

@Battshack: Spar dir die Punkte besser, wenn du dir auf level 50 davon was kaufen möchtest. Die grünen level 50 Items sind zwar ein klein bisschen schlechter als die orangenen level 40 Teile (Grundwerte sind gleich), kosten aber nur ein viertel der AP, die das level 40 Item kostet - und keine Abzeichen.
Auf level 50 hast du dann sehr viel schneller ein einstiegs-Equipment für PvP, mit dem du dann weitere Abzeichen und AP sammeln kannst.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab gerade nen Lachkrampf von den zwei Streithammeln da oben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find ihre Pro-Gamer-RoXxXoR-PwNer-Sprache schon hammer, aber das Streitthema rockt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far... Fr33


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (9. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich nur das es eigentlich nur in deutschen Foren eine diskussion darüber gibt ob das nun schlecht oder gut ist. Und nur die deutschen Spieler kommen mit der Argumentation das alle leute denen irgendwas nicht passt gefälligst sofort gehen sollen. Und nur in deutschen Foren wird grinden für gut befunden, und eine erhöhung der Questbelohnungen für schlecht.
> 
> Woran mag das liegen? Vielleicht daran das wir deutsche gerne gequält werden und alles was unangenehm ist toll finden weils uns ja 'hart' macht? Also, liebe Verfechter von 'Geht alle weg wenn ihr es leichter haben wollen'...wenns nach euch geht gibts bald keine internationalen Spieler mehr...die finden das nämlich alle gut.



Ich glaube Du laberst hier ein wenig Atommüll. In den ausländischen Foren wird der gleiche Scheiß in grün diskutiert...

Open-PvP:

Zum ersten Mal seit langem habe ich wieder Nervenkitzel (seit AoC um genau zu sein). Kein nettes Nebeneinanderherfarmen mehr wie in WoW. Kein Gankschutz für Schnullerkinder. Ganz ehrlich, ich liebe es. 

Und wenn man zu weich ist, um im Abyss zu leveln, dann kann man das auch in den anderen Questgebieten bis 50 tun. Hier gibt es nur ab und an mal Risse, die ey kaum noch einer nutzt. Die Sache mit der Quest-EP ist für mich persönlich überhaupt nicht schlimm. Ich fand in den meisten MMORPGs ey die Quests am besten, wo man killen mußte. War halt am effektivsten. Und ich brauch kein NPC mit irgend einem komischen Namen, der mir sagt ich soll die und die Mobs töten. Ich kann dit auch so. 

Wenn sich nun Leute beschweren, die es gewohnt sind mit 10000 Erbstücken und Restedbonus zu leveln und alle Stunde ´n Up zu haben kann ich nur müde lächeln. 

Zum Thema ein MMORPG geht erst mit Maxlevel los sag ich folgendes: Selbst im verhassten 3-Buchstabenspiel war es zu Classiczeiten noch so, dass der Weg das Ziel war. Viele scheinen das vergessen zu haben. Find ich ein bißchen schade...

Und nun schwimmt weiter in euren Tränen.


----------



## Oceanus (9. Oktober 2009)

> Zum Thema ein MMORPG geht erst mit Maxlevel los sag ich folgendes: Selbst im verhassten 3-Buchstabenspiel war es zu Classiczeiten noch so, dass der Weg das Ziel war. Viele scheinen das vergessen zu haben. Find ich ein bißchen schade...



Fail, gut, dass der Endcontent schnellstmöglich nachgeliefert wurde, sonst wär WoW wohl auch nicht so erfolgreich geworden.

Weg das Ziel gelaber, gefühlte 90% der Leute leven nicht gern weil das einfach nur Timesink ist.


----------



## Duath (9. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Weg das Ziel gelaber, gefühlte 90% der Leute leven nicht gern weil das einfach nur Timesink ist.


Dann ist der Endcontent auch nix anderes, sobald man ihn einmal gesehen hat.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Weg das Ziel gelaber, gefühlte 90% der Leute leven nicht gern weil das einfach nur Timesink ist.



Das problem ist einfach das es in vielen MMOs einfach langweilig gemacht ist, In final Fantasy XI zb gibt es kaum quest, dafür haben sie eine dichte und Spannende story und müssen im team beweltigt werden.

Was ist es groß bei normalen mmos? Man hat 20 leute mit nem fragezeichen übernkopf holt alle aufgaben ab klopt die monster um und fertig, was eine spannung...

Aion hat für mich den vorteil das wenigstens die Kampanien quest spannend sind (obwohl ich da auch nur die letzte kampanien quest jedes gebietes spannend find)

Bei Herr der ringe ist es für mich auch spannender da es die buchquest gibt die wenigens etwas interessantes liefern, in neuen starwars mmo haben sie es extrem spannend gemacht, deswegen freu ich mich auf das spiel noch ganz besonders.

FÜr mich ist questen im allgemeinen auch eher lästig, deswegen tu ich es in Aion nicht, ich brauch die Illusion einer aufgabe nicht, ich mach die Kampanien quest die bieten mir story, das wars auch, den  rest grind ich.


----------



## AemJaY (9. Oktober 2009)

du pöses pöses Mädchen!
du bist eine pöse Grinderin.
Un dvielleicht sogar ein pöser pöser POT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (9. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Fail, gut, dass der Endcontent schnellstmöglich nachgeliefert wurde, sonst wär WoW wohl auch nicht so erfolgreich geworden.
> 
> Weg das Ziel gelaber, gefühlte 90% der Leute leven nicht gern weil das einfach nur Timesink ist.



Tjo, dann haben diese 90% ´ne andere Vorstellung von MMORPGs. Datt ändert nichts. 

Und der Endcontent wurde wegen Powerlevelern, die 24/7 on waren so schnell eingeführt. WoW hatte damals schon die Schwäche, dass alles viel zu schnell ging im Vergleich zum davor Dagewesenen.

P.S. Die Foren sind voll mit Grindgeheule. Aber auf Endlevel farmen (grinden) sie alle wie bescheuert Instanzen und finden das auf einmal geil. Ja kneif mich doch einer mal...


----------



## Synti (9. Oktober 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Tjo, dann haben diese 90% ´ne andere Vorstellung von MMORPGs. Datt ändert nichts.
> 
> Und der Endcontent wurde wegen Powerlevelern, die 24/7 on waren so schnell eingeführt. WoW hatte damals schon die Schwäche, dass alles viel zu schnell ging im Vergleich zum davor Dagewesenen.
> 
> P.S. Die Foren sind voll mit Grindgeheule. Aber auf Endlevel farmen (grinden) sie alle wie bescheuert Instanzen und finden das auf einmal geil. Ja kneif mich doch einer mal...




wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist es sau schwer ein perfektes konzept zu liefern.
wow geht zu schnell zu causal... ich glaube das wir hier uns einig sind, daß das nicht besonders cool ist, zumindest nicht mehr in der
heutigen zeit. wenn das leveln aber zu lange dauert, wird es als unendliches grinden abgestempelt...

wenn ich lese, das es schon leute gibt die level 50 sind, kann der weg bei aion wohl auch nicht ewig lang sein...

auch frag ich mich, was es denn für goile wege geben soll zu leveln ohne recht häufig mobs killen zu müssen oder doofe quest lösen zu müssen,
die letztendlich auch nur das killen von mobs beinhaltet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Leute die alle wegen Leveln heulen haben halt einfach nicht verstanden worum es in einem MMORPG geht !!! Es geht nicht wie in "Diablo" darum möglichst schnell auf das Imba-Roxxor-Level zu kommen.

MMORPG sind die Weiterentwicklung des Pen & Paper Rollenspiels, eigentlich. Heutige MMORPG wie WoW sind aber eher ne Weiterentwicklung von Hack n Slay Spielen.
Bei P&P ging es nie darum so schnell wie möglich das MAX zu erreichen oder irgendwann der Imba-Roxxor zu sein. Der Weg und die Geschichte, die man erlebte war das Ausschlag gebende, wieso man P&P gespielt hat und so sollte es in jedem MMORPG eigentlich sein. Leider kam mit WoW eine Community in das Genre für die vor allem "virtueller Schwanzvergleich" den Ausschlag gab !


----------



## Synti (9. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Leute die alle wegen Leveln heulen haben halt einfach nicht verstanden worum es in einem MMORPG geht !!! Es geht nicht wie in "Diablo" darum möglichst schnell auf das Imba-Roxxor-Level zu kommen.
> 
> MMORPG sind die Weiterentwicklung des Pen & Paper Rollenspiels, eigentlich. Heutige MMORPG wie WoW sind aber eher ne Weiterentwicklung von Hack n Slay Spielen.
> Bei P&P ging es nie darum so schnell wie möglich das MAX zu erreichen oder irgendwann der Imba-Roxxor zu sein. Der Weg und die Geschichte, die man erlebte war das Ausschlag gebende, wieso man P&P gespielt hat und so sollte es in jedem MMORPG eigentlich sein. Leider kam mit WoW eine Community in das Genre für die vor allem "virtueller Schwanzvergleich" den Ausschlag gab !



du meinst also eher richtung balduar gates und schicksalsklinge?


----------



## mortishelos (9. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Leute die alle wegen Leveln heulen haben halt einfach nicht verstanden worum es in einem MMORPG geht !!! Es geht nicht wie in "Diablo" darum möglichst schnell auf das Imba-Roxxor-Level zu kommen.
> 
> MMORPG sind die Weiterentwicklung des Pen & Paper Rollenspiels, eigentlich. Heutige MMORPG wie WoW sind aber eher ne Weiterentwicklung von Hack n Slay Spielen.
> Bei P&P ging es nie darum so schnell wie möglich das MAX zu erreichen oder irgendwann der Imba-Roxxor zu sein. Der Weg und die Geschichte, die man erlebte war das Ausschlag gebende, wieso man P&P gespielt hat und so sollte es in jedem MMORPG eigentlich sein. Leider kam mit WoW eine Community in das Genre für die vor allem "virtueller Schwanzvergleich" den Ausschlag gab !



das unterzeichne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Ich seh in fast allen "MMORPG" meistens nur noch MMO mit Diabloelementen (Mir fehlt mein Nekro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

